# Canadian Audi A3 Sedan 2.0T Quattro S-Line



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Love these titanium-themed wheels.


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

looking good. any more pics?


----------



## mlanni (Mar 9, 2014)

Does the S-Line come with dual exhaust??


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

2.0T comes with dual exhaust.


----------



## mlanni (Mar 9, 2014)

Any dealers in the GTA have them available for a test drive?


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

tekmo said:


> looking good. any more pics?


Unfortunately I don't.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

mlanni said:


> Any dealers in the GTA have them available for a test drive?


Definitely not available for a test drive yet, not until they have their first batch of cars (roughly April time frame).


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

VWNCC said:


> Definitely not available for a test drive yet, not until they have their first batch of cars (roughly April time frame).


That is what i was told today as well...


----------



## Zorro83 (Sep 10, 2011)

So much for Canada being 1st this time around...looks like the US already have their demos and open to the public. While we have to wait until sometime in April


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Zorro83 said:


> So much for Canada being 1st this time around...looks like the US already have their demos and open to the public. While we have to wait until sometime in April


Peepshow!


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Zorro83 said:


> So much for Canada being 1st this time around...looks like the US already have their demos and open to the public. While we have to wait until sometime in April


Think on the bright side...at least we get the titanium-themed 18" wheels for the S-line instead of the not-so-popular normal 10-spoke 18" that the non-Sline and US S-line get. The titanium-themed ones do make the car look much sharper.

O...and we also get the flat-bottom steering wheel for the S-line cars.


----------



## The DarkSide (Aug 4, 2000)

pics wru?!


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Dan Halen said:


> Peepshow!


Tease! Where are the rest of them?????


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

davewg said:


> Tease! Where are the rest of them?????


Everything else I took yesterday was posted to Nick's testdrive thread.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Dan Halen said:


> Everything else I took yesterday was posted to Nick's testdrive thread.


Yep..found 'em. Thanks.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

Zorro83 said:


> So much for Canada being 1st this time around...looks like the US already have their demos and open to the public. While we have to wait until sometime in April


Odd...my dealership said they are available for test drive too...just limited quantity therefore only available for test drives. Customer cars coming in April...100% sure it's just the dealership not wanting to send them out on the 3rd world country roads of Canada...


----------



## AIRider (Aug 7, 2001)

any more pics of that white s line … very nice


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

Here's some more teasing:










Sat in this one yesterday.. in the back room of a dealership.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

AIRider said:


> any more pics of that white s line … very nice












This is a US one. The only difference is that this one doesn't have the titanium-themed 10-spoke wheels. Shouldn't be too different in this lighting.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## Zorro83 (Sep 10, 2011)

That white does look nice and I always wanted a white car, but I don't think I can pass up the sepang.


----------



## The DarkSide (Aug 4, 2000)

jsausley said:


> Here's some more teasing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the $45first aid kit :laugh:


----------



## The DarkSide (Aug 4, 2000)

Zorro83 said:


> That white does look nice and I always wanted a white car, but I don't think I can pass up the sepang.


I love my white mk6 GTI. But, as bland as it is, I think I like silver the most overall if only because it looks clean even when it's not, compared to all other colors I've ever had. I don't have the energy I used to, to wash it once a week. :laugh:

That said, I'm not big on the way the A3 looks in silver at all. So I'd prob go with something else.


----------

